# Land based shark tournaments



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm a little rusty on land based shark fishing tournaments in this area and am not finding much on the google. As far as I can tell the Outkast tournament is exclusive to boats - any info on upcoming events would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> I'm a little rusty on land based shark fishing tournaments in this area and am not finding much on the google. As far as I can tell the Outkast tournament is exclusive to boats - any info on upcoming events would be greatly appreciated.


 you need to check out south florida shark club. You have about 48hrs to get in on the 2013 Big Hammer Challenge SFSC is a land based Shark fishing Club. Good Luck UGLY PM me if you have any questions


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Look in forum bashes and get togethers there's one in may. Boat and land


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we could always throw one of our own. $20 buy in, winner gets the jackpot. start it on a friday night and entries have to be submitted by midnight that sunday.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lets do it lowprofile.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys -done and done. And lowprofile that's a great idea.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe photo needs to include current day's newspaper cover to keep folks honest since it is catch, take a pic, and release. Or maybe come up with some other visual that could be used: certain color piece of paper, certain shape of paper, certain hand signal...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i know theres a tournament that has something to do with blacktips and the contestants have a card they hold up with the date or something like that on it. they have a bunch of video's on youtube where they are holding the cards.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

flcaptainbill said:


> Maybe photo needs to include current day's newspaper cover to keep folks honest since it is catch, take a pic, and release. Or maybe come up with some other visual that could be used: certain color piece of paper, certain shape of paper, certain hand signal...


right now for the big hammer challenge we're using a can of redbull. it just has to be visible in the pic. l
like so.

an item is the best way to go, keep it secret until an hour before the tournament starts. 

if its a panhandle based tournament we could do a sunday afternoon BBQ to announce the winner. or wait till the next weekend so people can fish all sunday.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

You know Im in!!!!!!! and congrats on your 2nd tiger LP were on the Board. TEAM SEA LEVEL


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> You know Im in!!!!!!! and congrats on your 2nd tiger LP were on the Board. TEAM SEA LEVEL


Thanks for takin the pic and staying up through the morning!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd be interested in a panhandle only tournament. Why not. The season here is alot different than down south. Something to think about.


----------

